# Test Model for my Flesh Tearers



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have decided to make my first loyal Space marine army and I have chosen the Flesh Tearers.
I have never really used Red as a main colour before so thought it would be a good test. I am working on that at uni and I only have around 10 paints here so I cant do much detail so just trying to get the red done on the 10 models I have here.

I decided to use this old model as a test. He does have arms that are painted but I did not what to stick them on yet. I have only done the red as this is really only a test for the red. If he looks good at the end I may repaint the black and highlight it.

Right so far I have painted him like this
Basecoat: Mechrite Red
Next coat: Mechrite Red +Red Gore
Highlight: Red Gore
Edge Highlight: Red gore + Blood red

I watered down all my colours alot but I think I may have to redo stages 4 and 5 as when they dried they did not really show.
Also what colour should I paint the eagle.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

hmm, flesh tearers are red and black aren't they? what about painting the eagle BGM?

looks like your're off to a good start though k:


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i digg the red, but aren t they alittle darker??


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is a picture of the GW flesh tearer









So yea maybe I need to go a bit darker. There eagle is black but I think the model may be a little dull so maybe a white one ?
Jams want do you mean BGM ?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe Jams is reffering to boltgun metal?

Flesh tearers are really awsome, so I am looking forward to see how this turns out


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry, i meant boltgun metal


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Did a bit more on my test model now started on my first 3 real models. Sorry this took so long got distracted by terminators and space hulk and more terminators.
3 sarges for my tac squads. Trying to find a fast way to paint them so trying out some things and schemes. The gold is all painted by just washing sliver with saphie wash.
The white still needs a lot of work first time really working with it. Was thinking of doing one of the powerfists white but seems alot of work even with a good foundation. So may do it red.
Need to go buy flesh colours as I only have pale flesh.
Going to put a transfer or free hand a blood drop on the white circles.
I have no idea what colour to paint the roman loincloth thing, I tired grey then white and both dont look good.
The brownish banner will be done like parchment and will have text on it. Need to practice that a bit first

The camera seems to have washed out the red a bit.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice job so far the red looks like a nice crimson color. It will be intersting to see how these turn out.


----------

